
Show HN: Vehicle Recommendation Engine for Car Dealer Websites - dan-jackson
https://driverbase.com/company/personalize/
======
dan-jackson
Today Driverbase turns 2 years old!

To celebrate this milestone our team is excited to announce that we will begin
deploying our vehicle recommendation engine to dealer websites starting in
July 2020.

We look forward to helping our dealers deliver a personalized online search
experience to their dealership website audience.

Thanks to our team, drivers, dealers and partners for supporting us as we make
the transition from startup to growth stage venture.

“84% of customers say the experience a company provides is as important as its
products or services” – IBM Services

“35% of Amazon.com’s revenue is generated by its recommendation engine.” –
McKinsey & Company

Try the demo
[https://driverbase.com/recommendation/step1](https://driverbase.com/recommendation/step1)

